# Bucharest, June - July 2018



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_153847 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_153850 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_153858 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_153901 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_153909 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_153920 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_153924 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_153928 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_153932 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_153953 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154013 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154225 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154257 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154323 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154350 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154413 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154537 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154553 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154625 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154730 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154854 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_154929 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_154933 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155009 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155057 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155151 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155158 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155526 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155615 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155657 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155709 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155727 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155748 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155804 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155851 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_155916 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_155946 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_160000 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_160243 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180622_160530 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180622_160824 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180625_142244 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180625_142318 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180625_142336 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180625_142421 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_113342 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_113408 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_113427 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_183455 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_233816 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_233826 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_233841 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_233901 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_233923 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_234706 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_234721 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_234729 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_234735 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180626_234805 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180626_234835 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180628_134852 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180628_140902 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180628_140952 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180628_141003 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180628_141008 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180628_141033 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151058 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151118 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151125 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151142 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151240_001 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151250 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151337 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151455 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151629 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151634 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151657 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151705 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180629_151712 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180629_151729 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_172709 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_172729 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_172800 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_172813 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_172816 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_172821 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_172831 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_172924 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_172934 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_172938 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_173010 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173047 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173058 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_173309 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173627 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_173824 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173903 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173858 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_173938 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_173954 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fantastic job, @Cotiso! Looking forward to more up-to-date pics from Bucharest, keep posting, please


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_174227 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_174257 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_174306 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_174511 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_174615 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_174935 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_174959 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175038 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175257 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175306 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175437 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175507 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175544 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175619 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175626 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175633 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175649 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175717 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_175733 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_175825 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_195443 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_195522 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_195642 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_195701 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_195729 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_195800 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_195829 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_200027 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_200139 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_200145 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180702_200203 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180702_200215 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Excellent work here COTISO! 
I love threads that go into details and show not only highlights.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_134438 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_135213 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_135745 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_145622 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_145700 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_150043 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_150048 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_150058 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_150245 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_150350 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_150403 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_150427 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_150951 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_151034 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_151800 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_152558 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_152804 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_152819 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_152827 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_152846 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_152852 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_152932 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_153016 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_153224 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_175622 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_175650 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_175655 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_175707 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_175730 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_175745 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_180020 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful pictures! Some parts of central Bucharest reminds of Paris.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180711_211026 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180711_211059 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_093433 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_093511 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_093914 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_095208 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_140727 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_141153 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_141304 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_141451 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_141535 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_141740 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_142215 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_142256 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_142358 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_142724 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_142816 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_142856 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_143038 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_143331 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180716_143447 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180716_152503 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180718_135402 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180718_135600 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180718_135612 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180718_135628 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful. I'm inspired to go there, can imagine it is really cheap for tourists as well.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

20180719_101618 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr

20180719_101640 by Cotiso Cotiso, on Flickr


----------

